# Dimensions Forum Members to be on The Dr. Oz Show (Thurs. 9/22/11)



## AJ! (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Though I'm restricted in what I am allowed to say about this, I thought folks here would want to know that several members of this forum will soon be making an appearance on "The Dr. Oz Show." There's not much I can reveal about it other than that it will air on Thursday, September 22nd and that it deals with BBW/FA related issues. I was invited to appear on the show as a result of having produced the tribute album "WHOLE LOTTA LOVE: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks" (info linked in signature below). Though the opportunity to spread the word about my pro-BBW project was a factor in agreeing to appear, that was not the focus of the program.

While I am disallowed from revealing the specifics of the episode, I can tell you that from past experience on TV talk shows that more often than not, the broadcast version usually bears only a passing resemblance to what transpired during the taping. Key moments are frequently edited out and comments from the panel guests are often used out of context, changing the meaning of the spoken words. For my own part, I can tell you that the statements I make whenever appearing on such programs are always intended as positive advocacy for both BBWs and this community as a whole. That said, such on-camera conversations are rarely thorough or open-ended; the host usually has an agenda he or she is hoping to further through discussion with the guests. As such, one must do one's best to put forth the desired message in response to some very specific (i.e., loaded) questions. Again, I am speaking in general about such programs and not about any one in particular.

I post these remarks as a preemptive measure, since I know how these types of shows often evoke harsh criticism of their guests after the fact. Unfortunately, by the time this episode airs, I will likely be homeless. My situation is actually even more dire than that, but the crux of the matter is that I'm about to lose the home in which I've lived all 42 years of my life. This all came about very suddenly, while I was otherwise consumed with ongoing work on the album. I've since spent virtually every waking moment of the past few months attempting to stave off this coming disaster, but by now the situation has turned quite grim. Things will be coming to a head sometime within the next 14 days and I don't know what sort of autonomy I'll be afforded as the date draws closer. That said, I wanted to post about this upcoming broadcast while I am still able.

In closing, I apologize for my lack of participation here in recent years, but efforts to bring my "WHOLE LOTTA LOVE" project to fruition have consumed the bulk of my energies for the past 30+ months. This project has been the largest, most challenging undertaking of my entire life and it's demanded more time, energy and sacrifice than I could possibly have imagined. Please know that my time away was spent in trying to achieve something worthwhile for us all, in effort to spread appreciation and consideration of BBWs beyond the confines of our community. Given my current predicament, I don't know if (or for how long) I'll be able to respond to comments made here but I wanted to alert everyone to this upcoming television appearance before my ability to do so ends.

Please wish me luck in my struggle, everyone, for I am truly in the fight of my life. If I am unable to check in here again, please know that I have relished my Dimensions experience since my very first magazine issue arrived in 1993 and I wish everyone here nothing but happiness and success. Hopefully through forums like this, the world will one day be a more tolerant place for larger people and their appreciators.

most sincerely,

AJ Confessore

WHOLE LOTTA LOVE: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks
http://www.Facebook.com/WholeLottaLoveTribute

PS: Here's a frame grab of me from the recent premiere of "Big Sexy" on TLC, getting blown off by one of its leading ladies. Amusingly, these women say on camera that they want a guy "who appreciates their curves," but then they write off every man at the Goddesses BBW event because we're "chubby chasers." Go figure.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 16, 2011)

It sounds like quite an experience but for some reason I see a negative twist coming I have yet to see bigger people broadcast in a good light on any show... I wonder who's going on the show I will be sure to watch so I can see some DIMS members in action, good luck!


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2011)

AJ! said:


> PS: Here's a frame grab of me from the recent premiere of "Big Sexy" on TLC, getting blown off by one of its leading ladies. Amusingly, these women say on camera that they want a guy "who appreciates their curves," but then they write off every man at the Goddesses BBW event because we're "chubby chasers." Go figure.



It might just be b/c you're at a club like Goddesses. It's not for everyone. Writing off any man at Goddesses that 1 evening doesn't mean writing off every man who likes fat women.

Best of luck to you with your housing issue. I'm sorry to hear you couldn't keep things going.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

AJ Man, from someone (myself) going through the exact same situation of being homeless (I am as of this time, posting from in front of new "friends,") I too wish you luck in the housing situation. Im in the same boat. We will prevail!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope your situation improves. Wishing you good luck.

BTW, thanks for the heads up on the Dr.Oz show, I just set my TIVO!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 17, 2011)

Best wishes to you, AJ. Hope things turn out okay.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 17, 2011)

Talk show? I thought Dr. Oz was a game show.

Well, here's hoping you can keep your home.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck on Dr. Poo, I hope he got a good squashing.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 20, 2011)

I asked my mom to dvr it for me since I just got rid of my dish network. Sorry to hear about your house situation that is such a stressful event in a person's life. Just remember things will always get better.


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2011)

*Found a preview here.

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/thursday-dr-oz-show

This link will probably only be good for the rest of this week.

What channel is Dr.Oz on? NBC?


*


----------



## crayola box (Sep 20, 2011)

mango said:


> *Found a preview here.
> 
> http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/thursday-dr-oz-show
> 
> ...



For me he's on ABC but I think the show is syndicated so different channels in different markets.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 20, 2011)

One time I heard Dr. Oz explain metabolism to the crowd...and he threw out one scientific mechanism (mitochondria) and the crowd was amazed. I laughed. He's, in my opinion, just as much of a "Dr." as Dr. Phil is


----------



## Lamia (Sep 20, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> One time I heard Dr. Oz explain metabolism to the crowd...and he threw out one scientific mechanism (mitochondria) and the crowd was amazed. I laughed. He's, in my opinion, just as much of a "Dr." as Dr. Phil is



per wiki:

Oz was educated at Tower Hill School in Wilmington, Delaware. In 1982 he received his undergraduate degree from Harvard University.[5] In 1986 he obtained a joint MD and MBA degree from the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine and The Wharton School.

He directs the Cardiovascular Institute and Complementary Medicine Program at New York-Presbyterian Hospital. His research interests include heart replacement surgery, minimally invasive cardiac surgery, and health care policy. With his collaborators, he has authored over 400 research papers, book chapters and medical books and has received several patents. He performs around 250 heart operations annually.

per wiki:

Phil McGraw graduated in 1975 from Midwestern State University with a Bachelor of Arts in psychology. He went on to earn a Master of Arts in experimental psychology in 1976, and a Doctor of Philosophy in clinical psychology in 1979 at the University of North Texas,[6] where his dissertation was titled "Rheumatoid Arthritis: A Psychological Intervention".[7] After run-ins with several faculty members,[8] McGraw was guided through the doctoral program by Frank Lawlis, who later became the primary contributing psychologist for the Dr. Phil television show.

I have a problem with people blindly following their advice because they're doctors, but they are both doctors.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 20, 2011)

I work with plenty of doctors...they only know what they learned in school....Sure, they may be accomplished in their field of study, but once they get the "doctor attitude", they really lose my stamp of approval. I do realize that Oz is published and all that mumbo jumbo, but I also feel he does a lot of things to further his research agendas....lots of shock tactics and draaaaaaaaaaaaaama.

I'd be surprised if they ever learned compassion, modesty, and good-will toward your fellow man.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 20, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I work with plenty of doctors...they only know what they learned in school....Sure, they may be accomplished in their field of study, but once they get the "doctor attitude", they really lose my stamp of approval. I do realize that Oz is published and all that mumbo jumbo, but I also feel he does a lot of things to further his research agendas....lots of shock tactics and draaaaaaaaaaaaaama.
> 
> I'd be surprised if they ever learned compassion, modesty, and good-will toward your fellow man.



ya I agree with all of that. I'm just saying they are doctors, not that it means anything or makes them any better than anyone else. 

edited for fun memory. Working in call centers over the years I have at least 5 calls I remember where the person on the other end was screaming at the top of their lungs. "I am a doctor!"and one guy was "I am a DENTIST!". It's amazing how doctors have to wait the time amount of time as everyone else for Fed EX to bring them their crap.

"I am a Dentist" guy told me that I was a "moron" probably a "chicken farmer" and that I probably never graduated from high school. He screamed for 15 minutes about his missing package which the supervisor was already checking into, but he wanted ANSWERS NOW because HE WAS A DENTIST!!!!! and I WASTING HIS TIME!!! Because he was DENTIST!!! lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was doing a clinical rotation in the OR last week. A doctor started just screaming at an anesthesiologist in the middle of the nurses station, in front of the nurses, patients (their room all open onto the nurses station), other doctors, families, et. Then for good measure, he yelled at all the nurses too, just because HE was 10 minutes late for surgery and it was, of course, everybody else's fault.

I think the more education a doctor is and the more elite a speciality he/she has, the bigger an asshole the doctor is and the larger the God complex he/she has. Oz merely confirms my thoughts.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2011)

I posted too early. I deleted the document until revised. Sorry. Later.


----------



## dave_1673 (Sep 21, 2011)

can i see it after online please?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2011)

In the Land of Oz (or Dr Poo as FatBrian aptly named him),

First, I hope AJ and friends appearing on Oz's upcoming show 9/22/2011 get thru their business with a minimum of bad. Having seen a sample of Oz's shows, I suspect that he is looking for fresh meat to brutalize, carve up, and serve to the TV audience.

*I thought that medical physicians were charged ethically to "first, do no harm." *Dr Oz seems totally capable of doing anything to pull in big TV ratings. Previously, he used fear mongering to needlessly scare people about *dental X-rays and thyroid cancer*. During that show, Dr. Poo failed to mention that current, state of the art, digital X-rays have such small amounts of radiation everything he talked about was moot and behind technology.

Then came this season's* arsenic in children's juice scare. *Oz played this to the hilt even after being asked publically by health authorities not to create such scene. Nothing would stop him, he would have his pound of flesh and stir up mothers across America.

http://www.foodsafety.gov/blog/apple_juice_and_arsenic.html

*Oz should not have run the arsenic show*. He should have studied this more and/or his handlers should have better informed him. The reason is there exist in nature two forms of arsenic (organic and inorganic). The organic form is much less toxic than the inorganic form. The inorganic form can kill a person graveyard dead. You can remember the difference by the little phrase, *inorganic arsenic  in the graveyard*. Inorganic arsenic historically and still is a popular poison used to kill men and beasts (Arsenic and Old Lace).

When Dr Oz tested his OJ samples, he allowed the lab to check for total arsenic (which measured both kinds together  inorganic and organic) and did not check which was in the juice. This would be like checking the weight of two children by weighing them together and not separately.
*
P.S. from M2M  I personally was charged with measuring levels of metals in industrial locations in my state for over 20 years. I measured both organic and inorganic arsenic during this time.
*
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10023

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/healthguidelines/arsenic/recognition.html

The legal limits for the two forms are different and a knowledgeable person should check for the forms separately. It was common for our analytical lab to measure the two forms differently. This is not new information, these facts have been state of the art for at least a quarter of a century. *Organic arsenic has been used in veterinary drugs, animal feed, agricultural pesticides and other agents that help us grow and produce food. All of us have grown up eating food produced to some extent using organic arsenic. No big deal!
*
Now, if that was inorganic arsenic, it would be a big deal and a big problem  and CSI could all call Dr. Oz.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2011)

dave_1673 said:


> can i see it after online please?



Dave - What is it you wish to see?


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 21, 2011)

I've found that among people I know, the ones who are really into Dr. Oz, and "The Doctors" and who take those shows seriously, are the same people who are really into checkout stand magazines (All You, First, and Woman's World) and take their health articles seriously. It's tabloid medicine, full of hype and sensationalism. It also spawns all of these little health bandwagons that people jump on without further researching them and determining if it's something that would really benefit them or not, or even exactly how to do it in order to receive the health benefits it's supposed to offer. If Dr. Oz, or "The Doctors" or a headline on the cover of a checkout stand magazine says it's a healthy thing to do, then that's all they need to know before jumping in head first.

Tracy


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 21, 2011)

Michelle Bachmann told me the HPV vaccine causes autism. This is all Obama's fault.


----------



## dave_1673 (Sep 21, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Dave - What is it you wish to see?



i want to see the thirstday dr.oz show(susanne eman is also there),is that possibly see it online?thx
i life in germany I dont have usa tv heare


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 21, 2011)

Lamia said:


> "I am a Dentist" guy told me that I was a "moron" probably a "chicken farmer" and that I probably never graduated from high school. He screamed for 15 minutes about his missing package which the supervisor was already checking into, but he wanted ANSWERS NOW because HE WAS A DENTIST!!!!! and I WASTING HIS TIME!!! Because he was DENTIST!!! lol



I hope you referred him to the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 22, 2011)

Watching now- Dr. Oz is an asshole.


----------



## dave_1673 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Watching now- Dr. Oz is an asshole.


yes!!!dr.Oz sucks
susanne was exelent she is the no.1 hollywood superstar:bow::wubu:


----------



## Jes (Sep 22, 2011)

If there were no shows like this, how would Susanne get the kind of press she needs to attract site subscribers, get flown places and be paid for interviews? You don't think food buys itself, do you?

And if there were no shows like this, FAs couldn't watch fat people in all of their glory (unless paying for a subscription, of course).

And if there were no shows like this, how would FAs know that there were others like them? I've certainly read many reports from FAs who first saw a fat woman on a daytime talk show and realized--boing--what their fetish/preference was.

And if there were no shows like this, how would Pauline find some options for weight loss and health improvement? I haven't read of too many of you offering to pay Pauline's way to a hospital.

And if there were no shows like this, we wouldn't have this thread and I wouldn't have just posted a smackdown.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Watching now- Dr. Oz is an asshole.



I rarely post here these days, but I'm compelled to comment on this appearance today, then crawl back into my enjoyable exile. Dr. Oz is an asshole, but numbers do not lie, sensationalism aside. If there was a discussion of Health At Every Size (HAES) at various weights, I would have enjoyed the show a little more, but let's face it, the show was about sensationalism and promotion, by both Dr. Oz and the guests who appeared on it. Each and every one had something to sell, and it's typical that the guy/woman whose name is attached to that talk show will always win the war of words.

From a recent blog of mine (written before the Dr. Oz show aired):



> So I read this past weekend that a few friends and acquaintances of mine recently appeared on a well known talk show. In a Facebook forum, one of the audience members gave her analysis of what took place on the show. Subsequent to her posting, several people expressed disdain with the whole talk show phenomena as a way to change the worlds ideas about fat people. Why would they feel that way?
> 
> Because it doesnt work in this day and age.
> 
> ...



http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/size-acceptance-and-talk-shows/


----------



## mango (Sep 22, 2011)

*People's attitudes are not going to be altered or changed by any modern day talk show.

Gone are the days of the talk show which featured an hour long discussion - with points of view from all sides, such as those in-depth talk shows like Phil Donahue.

It's all sensationalist spin where the host knows it all and the host knows best. Guests are given (or edited to give) only short little things to say.

The issue was "so important" they could only dedicate 30 mins (with commercial breaks) to the topic before moving on to some more important topic of the dangers of lip balm addiction (??).

American daytime TV programming has given up on intellectual discussion, debate and reasoning. This is the Age of Oprah and Springer (oh... and Tyra). :doh:


*


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 22, 2011)

I prefer this Droz.


----------



## imfree (Sep 22, 2011)

To me it looks like every TV talk show that's ever been on has been edited, had guests' mics shut off, or had the conversation steered to make fat people look stupid. I finally get it! It would, in my opinion, be pointless to see even the most articulate, intelligent, and compassionate fat person ever born on one of those TV talk shows!


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 22, 2011)

mango said:


> *People's attitudes are not going to be altered or changed by any modern day talk show.
> 
> Gone are the days of the talk show which featured an hour long discussion - with points of view from all sides, such as those in-depth talk shows like Phil Donahue.
> 
> ...



Not to throw the topic off, but excessive use of lip balm basically stops the lips from producing its own moisture....thus, you will have chapped lips more often from excessive lip balm use because your lips will be like "Fuck it, there's another helping of lip balm coming soon" and they'll go on vacation - so, if you don't put on more lip balm, they will get crusty and infections can occur. Nerd, ftw.

As for the addiction part, lolwut? But I think it'd be more of a psychological addiction than a physical.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 22, 2011)

This show felt like a freak show, rather than intellectual discussion. But, then so are many daytime "talk" shows are this way. 

On the plus side though, we do have tv shows and movies like mike and molly, big sexy and precious.

So, there is still hope on that front.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 22, 2011)

i saw the show and it felt like he attacked the whole bbw/ FA culture as a whole. the way he came off i wouldnt be surprised if he wanted to start a negative campaign raising awarness against the whole subculture or even naafa it self.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 22, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> i saw the show and it felt like he attacked the whole bbw/ FA culture as a whole. the way he came off i wouldnt be surprised if he wanted to start a negative campaign raising awarness against the whole subculture or even naafa it self.



My friend, this show had nothing to do with size acceptance at all. Every person from Dr. Oz on down was there to promote something.

As crazy as NAAFA has been over the years, they would never have had anyone guest on this show.


----------



## Angel (Sep 22, 2011)

EtobicokeFA said:


> This show felt like a freak show, rather than intellectual discussion.



An intellectual discussion would require conversing between individuals desiring such and who also possess a level of intellect. 


As is years past, one man still has that redeeming quality, and was very articulate and well spoken, and did not come across as a fetishist. Thank you, A.J.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 22, 2011)

If anyone finds a way to let us watch online, please link. Thanks.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 22, 2011)

For sure. I'd like to see it, too.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 22, 2011)

You might find it here in a day or so.

http://www.yidio.com/show/the-dr-oz-show

Another proud moment for SA.


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 22, 2011)

Jes said:


> And if there were no shows like this, we wouldn't have this thread and I wouldn't have just posted a smackdown.



Ms October at her best..:bow:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 22, 2011)

Angel said:


> An intellectual discussion would require conversing between individuals desiring such and who also possess a level of intellect.
> 
> 
> As is years past, one man still has that redeeming quality, and was very articulate and well spoken, and did not come across as a fetishist. Thank you, A.J.



Thank you a.j. And everyone who agreed to go on this show. I am sorry that you all got ambushed by the so-called doctor.


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 22, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> AJ Man, from someone (myself) going through the exact same situation of being homeless (I am as of this time, posting from in front of new "friends,") I too wish you luck in the housing situation. Im in the same boat. We will prevail!



Promise me man your not living in a Van down by the river 

View attachment 1223634_1.jpg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 23, 2011)

Just watched the show and was amazed that Susanne was able to keep her composure. While it is difficult for me to not fear for her because my sister who was a similar weight died at a young age, I do not see how getting bullied on a tv show is going help her "see the light".


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2011)

As much as I hate to admit it, I watched the 9/22 Dr Poo show. I think our team did a great job on the show. I never could have done so well. They answered in an articulate, well educated manner, and did not get emotional. They look well dressed and well groomed and did no crazy Jerry Springer stuff (take shoes off and throw water on the host). And most of all, they were brave to go in front of the TV cameras and that bossy little man knowing what might happen. You guys were a great Band of Brothers.

Susanne you must have nerves of steel. I only saw you flinch one time and that was when he made you stand up near him at the end, and he made a snappy, fast little gesture with his hand - you flinched. You should have caught his hand and held it until he said "Uncle". I do think bringing in your kids was a dirty shot and he was trying to break you down. Anyone can be reduced to tears when you start talking about hurting their loved ones - this is cheap, yellow dog journalism.


______________________________________________________


On his addicted to lip balm segment, I admit I am an addict too. When Avon has a sale, I like to order BubbleGum Flavor, Cherry LimeAide, and Grape. I usually try to get a couple of gross because I can eat about six or seven tubes a day. They are very refreshing and delish. Just the spot for that low sugar time. 

I must write and thank Dr Poo (I mean Oz) about the cocconut oil idea. I use cocconut oil on my popcorn and I love the flavor. I think that would be just as tasty as BubbleGum flavor. In fact, if lunch is running late, I could spread the cocconut oil on white bread and have a sandwich. And I hear that it is great saturated oil too for that little spike in cholesterol.


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 23, 2011)

I am watching The Dr. Oz show this morning (9/23 1-2 am) 

The following is my opinion of course.

I am so sick of this crap. Please someone, tell me how show's on [INSERT NAME OF ANY TV TALK SHOW] help the size acceptance community?! 

Serious every time a show like this goes on, it is two steps back for size acceptance. They bring someone out [INSERT NAME HERE] to say how proud she is about her size and inevitably ends up being an SSBBW being 'paid' to eat. They get to be on TV, get to say how happy they are yadaya and they know how it will be edited. So really, the producers pitch the idea name the segment "Dying to be the fattest woman in the world" and whats going to happen?

Suzanne and the entire panel walked into it knowing full well how they will be portrayed. They knew how it would be edited. It was the equivalent of a Cat & a string. The string (Suzanne) was dangled in front of the cat (Oz) in front of an audience composed of 95% women who probably have had body issues sometime or another (thanks again to the media/print etc). How did you honestly expect him to act? Did you really think he was going to warm up? Of course he was jerk. No matter how many times you say your healthy no one in that environment is going to listen. No matter how much class, How behaved or well you speak you will never get the benefit of any doubt in than environment. No Mother should ever let herself be put in a position to have her own children used again her. Especially as something as stupid as a TV show.

This was nothing more than a 21st century Circus Fat Woman sideshow. He even made her stand and walk, and let people gawk. Nobody will ever remember anything positive about it just all the negative adjectives that were thrown at her by that dick. 

Size acceptance has come light years in my lifetime. It is still not where it should be. Thanks to boards and sites like this it continues to grow having a positive place for all. But lets be perfectly honest when it come to what we saw on TV tonight, the producers choose a 'specific' type of SSBBW, who is doing a 'specific' type of size acceptance in their own 'special' way. It does not represent 95% of BBWs/SSBBW's. 


P.S. It is not up to her children to decide when enough is enough. She is the adult. 

P.S.S. Jimmy Kimmel comes on right before, I gotta say Daryl Hall sounded great.

P.S.S.S. And come on the FA's they always seem to have one normal well spoken one, and then they pair him with sideburn guy who looks like someone Buffy staked in a graveyard.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

I disagree with those who said Susanne handled herself well. To me, she seemed like a spaced-out mental case. She showed no real emotion except when Bruce said he thought she was beautiful and she smiled. That moment sums up the whole thing for me: Men find me sexy + men send me money = all is right in my world.

It particularly made me sick when Susanne said she has regular discussions about her weight gaining goals with her children. Children should not have to give any thought whatsoever to their parents' reckless health decisions. This should not be a part of their lives whatsoever. She is clearly ignoring information on her health from her own doctor (as pointed out by Oz who shared her blood test results). She is a mother and the epitome of selfishness... very sad.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 23, 2011)

My TIVO filled up and didn't record it.
Damn, I missed it!


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It particularly made me sick when Susanne said she has regular discussions about her weight gaining goals with her children. Children should not have to give any thought whatsoever to their parents' reckless health decisions. This should not be a part of their lives whatsoever. She is clearly ignoring information on her health from her own doctor (as pointed out by Oz who shared her blood test results). She is a mother and the epitome of selfishness... very sad.



I haven't watched, but to the poster who said Oz bringing out her kids was a cheap shot... um... why were her kids there in the first place? If you've got FAs in the audience being interviewed, then at least part of the show is about the sexual side of fat. You can hire a babysitter from most hotels. Why would your kids need to hear that a (probable) stranger thinks their mom is sexy, on national TV? 

Maybe the 'dirty shot' involving the kids wasn't Oz, it was Mom. 

Whoever said everyone on the show was plugging something is right. Oz is plugging his show and the advertisers during commercial breaks, Susanne is plugging her quest for fame and her website, the FAs are plugging fat women (!) and probably their own 15-min of fame. What were the kids plugging? Their ears, I hope.

There's a good shot that in 5 years, Susanne, et al., will be going on these shows to get weight loss help in utter desperation, so keep watching America and we can all come full circle.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 23, 2011)

Epic fail for size acceptance.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 23, 2011)

The one of the better shows I've seen on HAES was, weirdly the Rachel Ray show, it was sometime last year. They had two women on...one fat, one thin, and a guest doctor who had done all sorts of tests on them, and showed that the thin woman was not as healthy as the fat woman. The codicil was, of course, that the fat woman was an athlete... so they stressed that people of all sizes must exercise, but all in all, I thought it did something to break down barriers. The audience looked truly shocked with the big "reveal" that the fat woman was healthier.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 23, 2011)

It's strange that anyone expected Dr. Oz to be _entirely different_ this time about size acceptance and health (or even HAES) than, say, the dozens of times he'd discussed fatness in previous episodes (and also on Oprah).

One of those episodes concerned a debate about taking all fat children away from parents. Because, you know, they're "obviously" all unhealthy. The debate swung wildly all over the place and there wasn't a size acceptance representative. At one point I'd swear I heard his panel discuss removing thin children from fat parents as well.

The worst thing about this game show, naturally, is that the content is controlled by the sponsors and the medical research lobbyists. They can get _their_ views heard unexpurgated...! Why can't the SA lobby? (Nothing to sell, perhaps?)


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 23, 2011)

" Serious every time a show like this goes on, it is two steps back for size acceptance. "

Absolutely, and here is why I agree with you:

If you step outside of the fat subculture bubble and pay attention to how people in the real world react to shows like that, you know that it's not doing anything good for fat people in general. It might earn a few fat people money from their paysites, and it might help a few fat admirers come to terms with their sexuality. But that's it. I read several comments on a message board made up mostly of women of all shapes and sizes, and the universal reaction to the segment on the Dr. Oz show was a combination of pity for the children involved and anger and disgust for the adults. In that little slice of the real world, there was not a single neutral, much less positive reaction to that show. Most people who saw that show didn't think to themselves "wow, that sure was an ugly spin they put on the subject, how unfair!" And that "most people" includes a LOT of people who are either fat themselves or who have fat people in their lives. 

On that message board, I really try and present an alternative to the culturally sanctioned fat hatred that is inevitably spewed when there are threads posted that have anything to do with weight. But then shows like this come along and totally negate every single thing I say by perpetuating the worst of the negative stereotypes. Lately, with all the "supergainer" stuff that has hit the media and outraged responses to it, I wonder to myself what's the fucking point?

Tracy


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " Serious every time a show like this goes on, it is two steps back for size acceptance. "
> 
> Absolutely, and here is why I agree with you:
> 
> ...



The show was not about size acceptance as Phil pointed out earlier. It was purely about self publicity for Eman and her hoping the flow on effect would be more traffic to her adult ssbbw website.
Everybody there was there to promote their own interests.


----------



## Captain Save (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't usually watch Dr. Oz as he strikes me as entirely too trendy and sensationalist to be taken seriously, but I went to his website and saw this piece; if there was anything edited out from the original broadcast, please let me know. Sure enough, fear seems to be his primary weapon in his 'war against teh fatz.' Did it ever strike him (or does he even care) that the size restrictions of the body scanning devices he mentions might be a sign that the medical industry might be a little bit behind? I can imagine he became even more incensed as the discussion continued and his guest did not lose her cool as his composure began to crumble. Finally he pans out to the audience to show their revulsion, and any doubts that remained are gone; you know this won't be a shining moment for size acceptance. 

That being said, I agree that involving her children in making this type of decision was not wise or appropriate; if this has a tragic outcome such as what Dr. Oz predicts, they will be deeply traumatized since they were part of their mother's decision to keep gaining.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 23, 2011)

Shosh said:


> The show was not about size acceptance as Phil pointed out earlier. It was purely about self publicity for Eman and her hoping the flow on effect would be more traffic to her adult ssbbw website.
> Everybody there was there to promote their own interests.



*B*ut even within "Size Acceptance' this is certainly a sub culture - might not be 'some' folks cup of tea- but, there is an interest 




Captain Save said:


> I don't usually watch Dr. Oz as he strikes me as entirely too trendy and sensationalist to be taken seriously, but I went to his website and saw this piece; if there was anything edited out from the original broadcast, please let me know. Sure enough, fear seems to be his primary weapon in his 'war against teh fatz.' Did it ever strike him (or does he even care) that the size restrictions of the body scanning devices he mentions might be a sign that the medical industry might be a little bit behind? I can imagine he became even more incensed as the discussion continued and his guest did not lose her cool as his composure began to crumble. Finally he pans out to the audience to show their revulsion, and any doubts that remained are gone; you know this won't be a shining moment for size acceptance.
> 
> That being said, I agree that involving her children in making this type of decision was not wise or appropriate; if this has a tragic outcome such as what Dr. Oz predicts, they will be deeply traumatized since they were part of their mother's decision to keep gaining.



*T*rouble with Dr. Oz what he does is nothing new - he might as well have had Tyra as a guest host with Keith Ablow coming in for clean-up and Dr. Phil for relief....

It's a shame that we no longer have the sensible shows of size acceptance like Phil Donahue...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2011)

The segment is now available online: http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/dying-be-fattest-woman-pt-1 (It's in 5 parts, but it's all there. Follow the links below the video to see the other parts.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

To be fair, I'm _pretty_ sure Nikki was just introduced as Nikki and not "Gaining Goddess" and it said "Runs an adult website" under her name and nothing more, so it can't really be said she was there to promote her website. Am I right? _Pleeease_ don't make me watch the show again to know for sure, but I think I'm right. Also as far as I know, Bruce was not promoting any business venture either. That said, nothing about what was aired was even remotely SA. Bruce and AJ had a moment to express their appreciation of large women, but Oz soon made a point of saying they and anyone with this "fetish" who supports Susanne will have had a hand in her inevitable early demise. As far as SA, isn't that the great debate though? Is there a place for the feeder/feedee relationship and purposely gaining in size acceptance? I'm pretty sure NAAFA says no and cut ties with Dims long ago because of it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool points to Bruce for saying "Full of awesome" though. lol


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2011)

I didn't (and probably won't) watch the show. I know how I feel about *myself* and how anyone else feels about themselves is their business, just like how anyone feels about me is their own business.. I don't need to know what people think of me, they're entitled to their feelings.

Just like the "Community Representatives" and Dr. Oz are all entitled to their own feelings, thought, and opinions. I'm sure that as adults, everyone on that stage knew there was not going to be a warm fuzzy conversation with big hugs and friend requests when they left. It was obviously going to be a debate, which seems silly to me. In my opinion, as adults we have already formed our thoughts about most issues and the way to open people's minds - IF we are able to do that, since people have free will and again, are entitled to their opinion- to other ways is not to argue about who is right, but by example. If I go to a Dr that doesn't treat me well then I explain to them why I don't think our relationship will work and I find a new one. If I go to a restaurant that can't accommodate seating, I let them know I would love to have stayed but I won't be comfortable and leave. If someone gives me dirty looks and makes nasty comments I beat the shit out of them. (ok that one really only happens in my imagination). How does it go..when you argue with a fool, chances are he's doing the same....??

I know this post sounds anti-Size Acceptance, but I honestly don't think that was the intention of the program. I would think it would be geared towards health/psychological health regarding weight and the role fetishism plays in it. And yes I know not every one that is an FA has a fetish, which is exactly my point


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> . In that little slice of the real world, there was not a single neutral, much less positive reaction to that show. Most people who saw that show didn't think to themselves "wow, that sure was an ugly spin they put on the subject, how unfair!" And that "most people" includes a LOT of people who are either fat themselves or who have fat people in their lives.
> Tracy



Do you think that those people are outraged at the fat woman and/or the fat woman who wants to gain 1600 lbs? (or says she does; I still don't buy it), I can't quite tell from your post and I'm curious.

Just as there are big differences between fat people, fat fetishists and feeding/gaining, there are different reactions to said things, right? So if people are conflating fat with gainer, then that's definitely going to skew perception.


----------



## Jes (Sep 23, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> It's a shame that we no longer have the sensible shows of size acceptance like Phil Donahue...



Do you think Phil Donahue would be behind a woman intentionally gaining 1600 lbs? We are talking extremes, here.


----------



## AJ! (Sep 23, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> if there was anything edited out from the original broadcast, please let me know.



Here are all the comments I made during the taping, in response to the specific questions asked of me. I'll mark in bold the ones included in the broadcast. As you can see, very little of my contribution was used (likely because it undermined the portrait they wished to paint of their panel guests).
_
In response to a question about my specific credentials:_

AJ: *"Actually, I produced a music album that celebrates the larger woman, 'WHOLE LOTTA LOVE: An All-Star Salute To Fat Chicks.' *It has brand new recordings of all the famous rock and pop songs that celebrate the big, beautiful woman: 'Fat Bottomed Girls,' 'Unskinny Bop,' 'Whole Lotta Rosie,' 'Baby Got Back.' They've been a part of our culture for decades and they paint a beautiful picture of larger women."

_ In response to a question asking if I date big women exclusively:_

AJ: *"I only date big women. I've dated women for 20 years that I would say... minimum about 300 lbs. up to about 600 lbs."*

_ In response to a follow-up question asking if I date big women exclusively:_

AJ: "Every once in awhile I've dabbled in skinny chicks. You know, sometimes you get drunk. (audience laughs) I'm not proud of these things, Doc. But my preference is for a larger figure. That's what I find attractive. Everything that thin women have, larger women have in abundance. Everything is rounder, it's softer, it's more feminine. It's enhanced, it's amplified. To put it in rock & roll terms, these girls go to 11."

_ In response to a question that (erroneously) asks if I feel guilty for running a website that profits from women making themselves sick in order to enjoy admiration and love:_

AJ: *"Absolutely not.* I don't run a website, I simply have the album. *And in my case, this is a celebration of a community that is criminally underacknowledged* in the mass media. The people that can do things for this community are, first and foremost, members of the community. If somebody's going to make an album that celebrates fat women, it's going to be someone that loves them and cherishes them and thinks they are more beautiful than any other kind of woman. Somebody that goes to a website that has naked fat girls is somebody that loves those girls; and somebody that can run that site is somebody who is herself is a fat girl, or is a man that appreciates fat girls."

If anyone is interested, I've posted a few backstage photos from the shoot at the "WHOLE LOTTA LOVE" Facebook page.

http://www.Facebook.com/WholeLottaLoveTribute


----------



## FA Punk (Sep 23, 2011)

Well the show my have not had anything to do with SA pre-say but how does this not hurt our community and SA indirectly?


----------



## FA Punk (Sep 23, 2011)

AJ! said:


> Here are all the comments I made during the taping, in response to the specific questions asked of me. I'll mark in bold the ones included in the broadcast. As you can see, very little of my contribution was used (likely because it undermined the portrait they wished to paint of their panel guests).
> _
> In response to a question about my specific credentials:_
> 
> ...



Not trying to sound like an asshole, but if that much of what you said was cut out then whats the point? It's like being in a movie but that movie is Water World, yeah it have seem like a good idea at the time but once you see the finished product it makes you sick inside.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *B*ut even within "Size Acceptance' this is certainly a sub culture - might not be 'some' folks cup of tea- but, there is an interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand what you are saying Tony.

Mine and Wrestlingguys point is that this particular platform was more about self promotion and entertainment and viewer voyeurism rather than a legitimate discussion about size acceptances issues.

If that is people's thing then that is fine also, but let's not pretend it is anything other than it is.

Some here are lamenting this particular program as it relates to size acceptance, but it doesn't.

People are being too optimistic if they believe a commercial mainstream program of this nature will ever host a size acceptance discussion, where they respect the views of the SA community.
They are all about ratings, and shaming fat people rates better.


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2011)

AJ! said:


> AJ: "Every once in awhile I've dabbled in skinny chicks. You know, sometimes you get drunk. (audience laughs) ]



Oh, my, AJ.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 24, 2011)

" Do you think that those people are outraged at the fat woman and/or the fat woman who wants to gain 1600 lbs? (or says she does; I still don't buy it), I can't quite tell from your post and I'm curious. "

From reading all the responses, it seems like the outrage was mostly against Susanne. Mainly because she is actively persuing a goal that they believe to be completely self-destructive and they feel that a person with children is morally obligated to put the immediate and long term needs of their children before their own wants. Many others were shocked at what they perceived to be the complete self-denial of the reality of her situation. Those who were outraged at the admirers, all felt that they were exploiting a bad situation for their own gratification. There was not a single response that was not outraged. Not even a neutral "that's not for me, but it's her life".

There is a common belief among those women, that there is no such thing as a mentally or physically healthy supersized person. Based on their responses, it seems like Susanne's interview only validated that belief. 

Tracy


----------



## Jes (Sep 24, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " Do you think that those people are outraged at the fat woman and/or the fat woman who wants to gain 1600 lbs? (or says she does; I still don't buy it), I can't quite tell from your post and I'm curious. "
> There is a common belief among those women, that there is no such thing as a mentally or physically healthy supersized person. Based on their responses, it seems like Susanne's interview only validated that belief.
> 
> Tracy



Thanks for that clarification. I have my own opinions about this but I don't know how'd popular they'd be here, so I tend to keep them to myself.


----------



## HereticFA (Sep 24, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> ...nothing about what was aired was even remotely SA.


 Since "the personal is political" is even more true in SA, being on TV will always magnify that truism even further. That's why anyone from the SA community being in the media must nearly overwhelm the event with SA message and counterpoints. Then the editor can't edit out all of our message in favour of their preferred narrative. Dealing with a TV show host like you would a soft spoken neighbor is just setting yourself up for being eviscerated in the final edit.



ThatFatGirl said:


> Bruce and AJ had a moment to express their appreciation of large women, but Oz soon made a point of saying they and anyone with this "fetish" who supports Susanne will have had a hand in her inevitable early demise. As far as SA, isn't that the great debate though?


As AJ has shown, the points that didn't support the fetish narrative of the show were edited out. It also shows the best defense is a good offense. More challenges should have been made to Dr. OZ with respect to the known shortcomings in medical care of fat patients. His feigned amazement (and obvious disgust) of someone with a BMI over 50 should show he must have an oppressive environment in his medical practice for him to not be seeing patients with BMIs over 50. That means there's a measurable percentage of the population he's not allowing into his practice. That is a big chain he is dragging that I was surprised that no one jerked.



ThatFatGirl said:


> Is there a place for the feeder/feedee relationship and purposely gaining in size acceptance? I'm pretty sure NAAFA says no and cut ties with Dims long ago because of it.


United we stand, Divided we fall. NAAFA fundamentally cut off the limb they were sitting on and is now far less effective than ever. It's now mostly an organisation to let folks with a MSW pad their CV and assure themselves of what a good job they are doing. I've not seen any new, innovative, or meaningful tools or arguments in SA from them over the last fifteen years. (So much for them being a SA "think tank".) They became the antithesis of the diversity that was formerly present in NAAFA in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## HereticFA (Sep 24, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Well the show my have not had anything to do with SA pre-say but how does this not hurt our community and SA indirectly?


It does hurt SA immensely. With the shows never ending hammering of accepting fat bodies being tied to a fetish, it has built a massive wall everyone in the SA community will have to climb every time they try to put forth the SA message.

Why didn't anyone try to bring up the fetish of the pursuit of size zero in the media? The physical damage that causes is also well known and not supportable, except by thin fetishists (like Dr. OZ).


----------



## HereticFA (Sep 24, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> But then shows like this come along and totally negate every single thing I say by perpetuating the worst of the negative stereotypes. Lately, with all the "supergainer" stuff that has hit the media and outraged responses to it, I wonder to myself what's the fucking point?
> 
> Tracy


I suspect focusing on the supergainers is just an attempt to build public disgust for all fat people in general. That will eventually converge with the nationalised healthcare system to ensure public support for intervention in fat people's lives. Hopefully you can see the point in trying to offset that perception and future outcome.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Sep 24, 2011)

I couldn't agree MORE!


Mathias said:


> Watching now- Dr. Oz is an asshole.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Sep 24, 2011)

There was so many things that pissed me off about the interview... To be honest it just reconfirmed what people already assumed about plus sized people. In my opinion it did very little for the size acceptance movement. 
I've seen DR. Douche Bag. treat people with other types of eating disorder (anorexia,bulimia, soap eaters lol) far better then he treated this women.. Also why is it ok that people in the main stream adult business make money from people and their fetishes but because were fat its frowned upon.... Some of the stuff I've seen people do is far more unhealthy then eating on cam for a few bucks... GRRRR.....


----------



## captainawesome (Sep 24, 2011)

The sound was down at work so I didn't get to hear the interview, I figured it would be bad stuff. But working at a bank I was pretty excited to see 700-pound SSBBW Celestial right on the TV there in HD! I'm not dumb enough to surf to those sites while at work. Instead, it came right on the lobby TV!

Agreed with what everyone said if there were hateful things the doc said, he's mean.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> To be fair, I'm _pretty_ sure Nikki was just introduced as Nikki and not "Gaining Goddess" and it said "Runs an adult website" under her name and nothing more, so it can't really be said she was there to promote her website. Am I right? _Pleeease_ don't make me watch the show again to know for sure, but I think I'm right. Also as far as I know, Bruce was not promoting any business venture either. That said, nothing about what was aired was even remotely SA. Bruce and AJ had a moment to express their appreciation of large women, but Oz soon made a point of saying they and anyone with this "fetish" who supports Susanne will have had a hand in her inevitable early demise. As far as SA, isn't that the great debate though? Is there a place for the feeder/feedee relationship and purposely gaining in size acceptance? I'm pretty sure NAAFA says no and cut ties with Dims long ago because of it.



She was introduced as Nicole and just a brief mention of her having a website- no mention of what that website is called or anything.


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She was introduced as Nicole and just a brief mention of her having a website- no mention of what that website is called or anything.


Was her husband in the audience to support her, or just Bruce and AJ?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think she's Tim's gaining goddess any longer. That ship has sailed.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 25, 2011)

I just watched this - all i can say is WOW


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I don't think she's Tim's gaining goddess any longer. That ship has sailed.



Ah. Ok. I wasn't completely sure if it was one-in-the-same. Thanks.

Related: When we talk about extreme gaining within committed relationships, I often feel people seem pretty OK with these kinds of behaviors. But like anything else in life, no relationship is guaranteed, nor are circumstances set in stone. Partners can and do leave, money can run out, etc. Even the best of intentions can go astray.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 26, 2011)

HereticFA said:


> Why didn't anyone try to bring up the fetish of the pursuit of size zero in the media? The physical damage that causes is also well known and not supportable, except by thin fetishists (like Dr. OZ).



Precisely.


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2011)

kioewen said:


> Precisely.



It'll probably get its own show, if it hasn't already. Hopefully, the topic will be treated the same if all of the variables are similar.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 26, 2011)

I watched the show when it aired because I was very curious to see just how Dr. Oz would handle Suzanne wanting to gain. Especially when I saw him on a "What would you do?" episode that ABC airs about how fat people are treated in public. Why they had him there is anyone's guess. However he did state on that show that someone who is 35 - 40 pounds overweight would qualify and should look into WLS. I was absolutely flabbergasted at his comment and realized that, once again, surgeons only make money when they are operating on someone.

So back to this show - in my mind it really should have been two separate shows. IMO, the other three guests were "used" to prove that there are "freaks" out there who are supporting the deadly lifestyle that Suzanne has chosen. (his words, not mine).

He brought her on to discuss her weight gain. As a doctor he should discuss with her possible health issues that she may be unaware of (by choice?) and fully explain to her that her 1600 pound weight goal is not realistic. She knew full well who he was and what his take would be on her situation. Perhaps she liked the attention she received. That is her choice and all well and good.

However, his disgust that there are men in the world who find a fat woman attractive was sickening and heart wrenching. He spit out the words "and they have dances to meet at" and "their sick fetish is gonna kill you."

His own sex expert that he brought on had a much better take on the whole situation. He said that some of the people in the world want to be with a bigger partner and that we are discriminating against them.

Why the other three were there is beyond me. He didn't care about what they said in any good way. He asked Nicole if she felt like she was being used and using the women in her group for these sick men. He didn't care when Bruce said how he finds large women lovely and like art in motion. He didn't care when AJ said he made an album to celebrate them. He was just plain disgusted.

At one point he even pointed towards the part of the stage where Bruce and AJ were sitting and shouted, "they're gonna kill you, these sick men and their fetish is going to kill you". 

Suzanne smiled at him the entire time. He got so frustrated that she wouldn't accept his "help" that he ripped up his cue cards and tossed them into the air.

I was so upset by the situation that I was crying just imagining what people would think watching this and not having anyone or any other criteria to base a thought about the subject on.

If he wanted to help and/or crucify Suzanne he should have done so as her own person on the show. The other three people (as far as I know) are not directly involved in her life and are not controlling a thing that she does or does not do.

If he wanted to examine the "sick" world of fat love, then he should do some more research, lose his nasty attitude and present the information in a less biased manner.

Dr. Oz is getting a big head and really needs to bring it down a notch. Can he suggest things to someone, yes. Can he cram it down their throat, no. Can Suzanne smile paint off of a wall? probably. She definitely was enjoying the attention and that is her choice.

In my opinion, the other three were just pawns to be accused of being bad. I hope that they are not getting negative feedback for their participation.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 26, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I watched the show when it aired because I was very curious to see just how Dr. Oz would handle Suzanne wanting to gain. Especially when I saw him on a "What would you do?" episode that ABC airs about how fat people are treated in public. Why they had him there is anyone's guess. However he did state on that show that someone who is 35 - 40 pounds overweight would qualify and should look into WLS. I was absolutely flabbergasted at his comment and realized that, once again, surgeons only make money when they are operating on someone.
> 
> So back to this show - in my mind it really should have been two separate shows. IMO, the other three guests were "used" to prove that there are "freaks" out there who are supporting the deadly lifestyle that Suzanne has chosen. (his words, not mine).
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm giving everyone negative feedback for this. 

Oz is a slick huckster. Had he been born 150 years ago, he could have sold cure alls for anything that ailed ya. It goes without say, but has been said to the point of disgust that he can paint any health picture he wants because he controls the content of his show. He can make anyone look foolish.

With regard to talk shows and appearing on them:

*If you are contacted about appearing on a "reality" talk show, be aware that everything you will say that day is not just said to the studio audience, but to the millions that may be watching. Also, be aware that the producers will take your words out of context to suit THEIR needs, not yours. Even the plug for AJ's CD was within the context of being a Fat Admirer, or as Oz put it, "A Fetishist". Think anyone outside the community will buy that CD with that kind of endorsement?

It is incumbent to remember that you are representing a large (in numbers) group of people who will directly or indirectly be influenced by your appearance. If you don't think you have what it takes, don't appear on the show.*

I would be happy to debate anyone who thinks that the appearance of any of the guests that day was successful.

Over the past year, I haven't spent much time here due to editorial control and disagreements with how the forums are run. The one thing I will say, however, is that the webmaster's statement about not allowing tv producers to use the forums to cull for guests deserves applause.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 26, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> Sorry, I'm giving everyone negative feedback for this.
> 
> Oz is a slick huckster. Had he been born 150 years ago, he could have sold cure alls for anything that ailed ya. It goes without say, but has been said to the point of disgust that he can paint any health picture he wants because he controls the content of his show. He can make anyone look foolish.
> 
> ...



Agreed X 1000


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> Sorry, I'm giving everyone negative feedback for this.
> 
> Oz is a slick huckster. Had he been born 150 years ago, he could have sold cure alls for anything that ailed ya. It goes without say, but has been said to the point of disgust that he can paint any health picture he wants because he controls the content of his show. He can make anyone look foolish.
> 
> ...



*Very true.. this should be the welcome sign for any future guest who wants to appear on there type of shows....*


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Very true.. this should be the welcome sign for any future guest who wants to appear on there type of shows....*



Nice, Tony, I'll help lead the guests' way!:doh: 

View attachment One-Way-Sign hosts way.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 28, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> *snipped* Even the plug for AJ's CD was within the context of being a Fat Admirer, or as Oz put it, "A Fetishist". Think anyone outside the community will buy that CD with that kind of endorsement?



Just curious, AJ...did the appearance on the show give any kind of noticeable uptick in CD sales?


----------



## jbason (Oct 1, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> "
> Mainly because she is actively persuing a goal that they believe to be completely self-destructive and they feel that a person with children is morally obligated to put the immediate and long term needs of their children before their own wants.
> 
> Tracy


there is strong judgment against some parental behaviours and others seem to get a pass.

I've yet to hear of a national plan to take away the kids of parents who smoke. An activity that much of the evidence indicates a shortened lifespan for the parents, as as well as adverse effect to the kids via second hand smoke.


----------



## squurp (Oct 4, 2011)

Lamia said:


> per wiki:
> 
> Oz was educated at Tower Hill School in Wilmington, Delaware. In 1982 he received his undergraduate degree from Harvard University.[5] In 1986 he obtained a joint MD and MBA degree from the University of Pennsylvania School of Medicine and The Wharton School.
> 
> ...



Let's keep in mind that wikis can be edited by anyone, so therefore should not be relied upon for factual information of any sort. Secondly, just because they are doctors, do not Gods make. They are human, as are all doctors. And, just like any field, there are good and bad ones.


----------

